

An argument for argument from authority - I don't have time not to trust people - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/ThereIsNoTimeForThis.html?HN2

======
yequalsx
The link doesn't work for me. Maybe the server is overloaded but from the
title of your post it seems that maybe the author doesn't understand the
fallacy of the false appeal to authority. There is nothing wrong in quoting
experts or quoting articles in which experts are quoted. This is not a logical
fallacy.

There is something wrong with an argument in which Person A makes a claim.
Person B then voices suspicion or doubt as to the veracity of the claim.
Person A claims expertise in area C. Area C is not all related to the claim.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Sorry, but I realised that my previous submission of this item somehow lost
part of the title, and I wondered if that made a difference to whether it got
noticed. Maybe it did, maybe it didn't, don't know, so I thought I'd try
again.

ADDED IN EDIT: I see the title has been silently truncated here too - it did
say:

An argument for argument from authority - I don't have time _not_ to trust
people.

ADDED IN FURTHER EDIT: Well, I see my comment has been down-voted. I don't
know if that's because they disagree with the item I'm pointing to, or upset
that I've re-submitted. <fx: shrug> Don't really care, although it would be
nice to get a reasoned argument in either case. If you really think the re-
submission shouldn't stand then just flag it and it'll get deleted.

OK - FINAL EDIT: I've tried again to fix the title and this time it's worked.
I've decided I _really_ don't understand what's going on, so I'm going into
the Big Blue Room for a bit. I should do that more often ...

